
Interview buddy to do mock interviews - evoneutron
Hi,<p>Looking for people passionate about computer science, to do mock coding interviews. 
Long term goal is to work for FAANG and it would be great to practice coding interviews with someone. PM me
======
iamdave
Haven't used them myself, but
[https://interviewing.io/](https://interviewing.io/) seems right up your
alley.

